# Daemons out now!!!



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Take a look:

40k:
http://uk.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.uk?do=Individual&code=60110115001&orignav=10

fantasy:
http://uk.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.uk?do=Individual&code=60110215001&orignav=13


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Not fair. We can't pre-order them in the states yet. I've been checking gw's store every day because I can't wait. Anyway, good for you guys, if anyone orders one let us know if the models are as good as the pics of the models when you get it in.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

pyroanarchist said:


> Not fair. We can't pre-order them in the states yet. I've been checking gw's store every day because I can't wait. Anyway, good for you guys, if anyone orders one let us know if the models are as good as the pics of the models when you get it in.


I think its a shame that fantasy dont get an equivalent of the Soul Grinder


----------



## Demenhoth (Dec 30, 2007)

holy shit!!!! what's that defileresque looking thing?? it's like hot buttered anal! i want one!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That's the Soul Grinder.


Fantasy REALLY doesn't need a Soulgrinder or an equivalent... daemons have enough nasty toys, the first of which is the ever-useful Cause Fear and Daemonic Aura rules...


----------



## Mikal Darkus (Mar 9, 2008)

Finally... Some decent bloodletter models ( All praise Khorne! ) Now I will use them for my Chaos army ( Ha Ha Ha *cough cough*... Ha Ha Ha )

- Daemon Lord Mikal Darkus, Commander of the Fourth Tier within the Dark Circle of the Dark Sons Legion


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes!!! Cant wait till they come to the states


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Any news when they are going to come out as individual box sets


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Kind of odd that it;s so khorne-heavy. Very little nurgle and no tzeentch that I recognize...not even old pewter ones


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Kind of odd that it;s so khorne-heavy. Very little nurgle and no tzeentch that I recognize...not even old pewter ones


Actually, I find it more odd that it's so Khorne/Slannesh heavy.

Guess they're really intent on shitting all over the ancient rivalries fluff.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

So, is the bloodcrusher plastic? If it is, then I'm so getting a few and counting them as spawn in my Chaos Marine army, and the bloodletters will just have to settle for generic warp monkey status.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Anybody else think that fat epidemus is F***ED up?


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I think Epidemius is a very strange model, yes. I can't decide if I like him or not though. The bits of an ex-meal all over his stomach may be a bit much, but I might have a lot of fun painting that and trying to get my opponents to lose their lunch looking at him. I really need to get ahold of the model and actually get a good look at it in person before I can make a decision.

I thought of the same thing about the box set Triumph. Why mostly Khorne/Slaanesh when they really hate each other (I think its the oldest/youngest god rivalry)? You would think it would be Khorne/Nurgle or Slaanesh/Tzeentch. I would assume the only reason they are paired is because those are the models that were completed first and got thrown together in the spearhead. Thats my wishful thinking anyway, I hope GW hasn't lost the chaos god rivalry story completely.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Guess they're really intent on shitting all over the ancient rivalries fluff.


Couldn't agree more. I'm of the opinion that GW has collected all the books with fluff in, and is now using them to line toilets and as loo paper

Those boxes are ugly as sin. The models are ass, the box cover looks about 20 years out of date and they could'nt even be arsed to give the fantasy demons the correct square bases for the cover. If they haven't put the appropriate bases in the box, i despair.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i havent seen all of those new daemons close up yet, im not much liking the daemonettes or bloodletters. that defilier thing is a very nice model though.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Triumph Of Man said:


> Actually, I find it more odd that it's so Khorne/Slannesh heavy.
> 
> Guess they're really intent on shitting all over the ancient rivalries fluff.


The Chaos box sets (40k) have Undivided and Khorne, so, its annoying that khorne is always included, even when you become inclined to get another chaos force...


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Im really interested in if you can combine it ,with the Chaos Codex in 40K ,my word Bearers are lonely,


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmmm. So they're really not OUT yet, just available for pre-order. I'm not too interested in these sets. I'll probably buy the codex, but that's about it. I sold my last Chaos army when the new codex came out because they nerfed up the fluff so much.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## d'hargetezan (Mar 1, 2008)

Wahhhhh! I want one now, but in all seriosness. It looks freaking awsome!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, already?

I hope they start pumping out dexes faster .


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

Those new sets are amazing, plastic deamons OMG.
Apparently there will be some new plaguebearers and flamers coming later in the year so at least there will be some new stuff for all the chaos gods. 

And by the way that Epidemius model is sweet I might buy him just to paint him, but he makes me feel like thisuke:


----------



## ApostateSynphony (Mar 22, 2008)

Horns fuckin Up!


----------

